# THIS VIDEO IS POWERFUL....! THIS VIDEO IS THE TRUTH ABOUT THE ENEMY !!



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

*WATCH THIS VIDEO FROM A YUGOSLAVIAN WOMAN.....!!!






*


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

*Will not open...


The Title of The Video is :*
*
Yugoslavian Issues Warning To All Americans..
*
*It's on Youtube.....!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

*GOT IT.......!!!  WATCH IT BEFORE THIS ONE IS BANNED.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


So "the enemy" is fellow Americans?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So "the enemy" is fellow Americans?



*THE " ENEMY " IS ANYONE WHO IS DESTROYING THE FOUNDATION OF AMERICA...!

CHEW ON THAT BITCH.....!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THE " ENEMY " IS ANYONE WHO IS DESTROYING THE FOUNDATION OF AMERICA...!
> 
> CHEW ON THAT BITCH.....!*
> 
> ...


So trump is the enemy, got it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So trump is the enemy, got it.



*No.....YOU are the enemy of TRUMP/AMERICA...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Where is your video of the idiot alien DNA trump science advisor?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So "the enemy" is fellow Americans?


The enemy is you sorry ass libtards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Where is your video of the idiot alien DNA trump science advisor?


She any less credible than you fucking liberal idiots putting Austistic Greta on the mic about climate change?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She any less credible than you fucking liberal idiots putting Austistic Greta on the mic about climate change?


That’s almost a sentence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That’s almost a sentence.


Makes sense... you're almost able to read.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Makes sense... you're almost able to read.


Your post is not effective.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Your post is not effective.



*His post is soooooo effective you can't spit the hook out....*

*





*
*Owwwwww.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No.....YOU are the enemy of TRUMP/AMERICA...!*


trump isn't America and neither are you. You are just two weak minded little people full of self loathing and fear. Just one was born into a much better circumstance than the other.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Your post is not effective.


Your brain is not functional.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347991, member: 1707"

trump isn't America and neither are you. 
*I AM AMERICA..!*

You are just two weak minded little people full of 
self loathing and fear. 
*I AM AMERICA....!*

Just one was born into a much better circumstance than the other.
*I AM AMERICA.......!*


/QUOTE

*AMERICA IS NOT YOU...........!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347991, member: 1707"
> 
> trump isn't America and neither are you.
> *I AM AMERICA..!*
> ...


No, you are a blithering idiot with a tiny soap box in a tiny sub forum of a small, local youth soccer forum.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are a blithering idiot with a tiny soap box in a tiny sub forum of a small, local youth soccer forum.



*No.....*
*
I post the TRUTH and you cannot handle the TRUTH !
*
*Doesn't matter the venue, it's out there...!*


----------



## blam (Jul 30, 2020)

Wasn’t it just 12 years ago when videos came out claiming Obama was a socialist? And look what did we get... one of the most right wing president from the Democratic Party and a president who volunteered not to pick a fight to select Scalia’s replacement.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

blam said:


> Wasn’t it just 12 years ago when videos came out claiming Obama was a socialist? And look what did we get... one of the most right wing president from the Democratic Party and a president who volunteered not to pick a fight to select Scalia’s replacement.


*Did you assemble that post from the down side of your garbage disposal...

Huh....lamblam..?*


----------



## blam (Aug 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Did you assemble that post from the down side of your garbage disposal...
> 
> Huh....lamblam..?*


My point is there is so much propaganda bullshit out there. It never stops. The world has been made so trashy because of it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

blam said:


> Wasn’t it just 12 years ago when videos came out claiming Obama was a socialist? And look what did we get... one of the most right wing president from the Democratic Party and a president who volunteered not to pick a fight to select Scalia’s replacement.


An argument could be made that Obama is right wing next to Che Guevara.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

blam said:


> My point is there is so much propaganda bullshit out there. It never stops. The world has been made so trashy because of it.


*If your post was an attempt to get the ball over home plate....well you just threw a gooey spitball to left field....*
*
Follow this rule:*
*Premise-Body-Conclusion*


----------



## blam (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> An argument could be made that Obama is right wing next to Che Guevara.


actually he doesn’t have to stand next to Che for that. Most commentaries from the left before 2008 election was that Obama was a centrist.

however most commentaries from the right painted him like the next che guevara. About his associations with bill Ayers.


----------



## blam (Aug 2, 2020)

most on the left knew Obama was a centrist.

But the right made Obama into the next che with their scare tactic propaganda.


----------



## blam (Aug 2, 2020)

And the left also didn't think trump was a right winger. 




Trump is just incompetent. 

Trump is certainly not part of the establishment and that could have been a good reason to vote for him. However, he DID NOT drain the swamp.

His cabinet is filled with people with special interests. He is just there to enrich himself and his friends. Occasionally panders to the racists to get their votes and then back to enriching his coffers.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

blam said:


> actually he doesn’t have to stand next to Che for that. Most commentaries from the left before 2008 election was that Obama was a centrist.
> 
> however most commentaries from the right painted him like the next che guevara. About his associations with bill Ayers.


*And IMAGINE THAT.....It all came true and then some.....!*
*
He is in DEEP SHARK INFESTED WATERS without a boat/paddle/flotation device and a bleeding backside...





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

blam said:


> Wasn’t it just 12 years ago when videos came out claiming Obama was a socialist? And look what did we get... one of the most right wing president from the Democratic Party and a president who volunteered not to pick a fight to select Scalia’s replacement.


Like has been said before he was Bush lite, but he did it while looking black and that's all that matters to these trumpist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

blam said:


> actually he doesn’t have to stand next to Che for that. Most commentaries from the left before 2008 election was that Obama was a centrist.
> 
> however most commentaries from the right painted him like the next che guevara. About his associations with bill Ayers.


Much like trump, it is so hard to listen to her attempt to speak. And like trump she is a lazy speaker, no discipline. Neither proof read nor display any grasp of the subject matter beyond bumper sticker slogans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

blam said:


> actually he doesn’t have to stand next to Che for that. Most commentaries from the left before 2008 election was that Obama was a centrist.
> 
> however most commentaries from the right painted him like the next che guevara. About his associations with bill Ayers.


I would consider Obama right of Che, Castro, AND Karl Marx.
Impressed?
"most commentaries" are garbage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

blam said:


> most on the left knew Obama was a centrist.
> 
> But the right made Obama into the next che with their scare tactic propaganda.


Leftist backfill.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like has been said before he was Bush lite, but he did it while looking black and that's all that matters to these trumpist.


*Barry Soetoro aka Barrack Hussain Obama under a multitude of Social Security numbers....*
*Was born to an Irish American Mother
And an...
African/Arabic Father ( If we are to believe the " Hawaiian " Birth Certificate. )

The technical term for mixed race " was " Mulattoes....
or some would call mixed race " Half Caste "*
*Then came the History rewrite, or " One Drop " rule.
anything " Black "...was " All Black ".... 

I prefer " American Citizen ".....but DEMOCRATS love identity politics...
Another term would be ...." Human "....how's that. !

The bottom line is ...he is now a CRIMINAL for what he did while just in office...!*


----------



## blam (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Leftist backfill.


look again. Chomsky said that before the 2008 election.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

blam said:


> look again. Chomsky said that before the 2008 election.


*No*
*Saul Alinsky is who you follow....





*


----------



## blam (Aug 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No*
> *Saul Alinsky is who you follow....
> 
> 
> ...


And...you had zero Alinsky influence in the white house during the Obama years. Enough scare tactics already. Trump however is not the President you are looking for.

Trump's promise to drain the swamp? Who did he drain? He filled out his cabinet with special interests groups.

What Trump did to help the Left cause:
1. He was willing to renegotiate free trade agreements. The left had always argued for government intervention in the economy. The right however, thinks free trade fixes all. However, some of these seem to be talk only but at least for a change, he is different. But he has a hard time closing the deal and making things happen. Some of the companies that he villainies brought the jobs back to the US temporarily but ship the jobs back out months later!

2. Trump's foreign policy was fine with me. For a change, liked what he did in Korea. But he sure has a problem closing deals again- what happened after meeting Kim Jong Un? Nothing? Just a photo op?

3. I am fine with the wall -- as long as Mexico pays for it. But he couldn't make Mexico pay for it! And did he even finish his wall?

Another problem with Trump is he is too easily manipulated. All world leaders now know how to manipulate him. Brown nose his ass and stay at his hotels. 

Like I said, Trump is just not able to deliver, o/w he might be ok for me. He needs to know how to close the deal!


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The enemy is you sorry ass libtards.


Tsk tsk. The little "Outlaw" is just getting angrier by the day, now isn't he?
Please don't arm yourself and head to any pizza parlors, little "Outlaw."


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

blam said:


> most on the left knew Obama was a centrist.
> 
> But the right made Obama into the next che with their scare tactic propaganda.


100%. Total centrist.
I wonder why they called him a leftist and a Kenyan socialist.
Hmmm, what could it be...?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

QUOTE="blam, post: 349906, member: 4726"

And...you had zero Alinsky influence in the white house during the Obama years. Enough scare tactics already. Trump however is not the President you are looking for.

Trump's promise to drain the swamp? Who did he drain? He filled out his cabinet with special interests groups.

What Trump did to help the Left cause:
1. He was willing to renegotiate free trade agreements. The left had always argued for government intervention in the economy. The right however, thinks free trade fixes all. However, some of these seem to be talk only but at least for a change, he is different. But he has a hard time closing the deal and making things happen. Some of the companies that he villainies brought the jobs back to the US temporarily but ship the jobs back out months later!

2. Trump's foreign policy was fine with me. For a change, liked what he did in Korea. But he sure has a problem closing deals again- what happened after meeting Kim Jong Un? Nothing? Just a photo op?

3. I am fine with the wall -- as long as Mexico pays for it. But he couldn't make Mexico pay for it! And did he even finish his wall?

Another problem with Trump is he is too easily manipulated. All world leaders now know how to manipulate him. Brown nose his ass and stay at his hotels.

Like I said, Trump is just not able to deliver, o/w he might be ok for me. He needs to know how to close the deal!

/QUOTE


*251 words of Gibberish and TDS hate......*
*It takes a lot less time and words to just say " Hi I'm SlamBumBlam I hate the man ".....

*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Tsk tsk. The little "Outlaw" is just getting angrier by the day, now isn't he?
> Please don't arm yourself and head to any pizza parlors, little "Outlaw."


You should chill for a week before responding to my posts.

Oh wait...


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You should chill for a week before responding to my posts.
> 
> Oh wait...









*" Messy " " Messy "......snappy in his little dressy..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

So the enemy is the "US"?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the enemy is the "US"?



*NO NO NO NO .....YOU FREAKING IDIOT..!*
*
THE ENEMY IS FOOLS LIKE YOU WHO LICK THE BOOTS OF THE CRIMINAL POLITICIANS 
WHO SPOON FEED CRAP TO YOU AND YOU REGURGITATE IT DAILY....!

I KEEP TELLING YOU TO MAKE YOUR CHOICE VERY SOON OR YOU WILL BE
HATING LIFE FOR WHAT YOU AND YOURS HAVE ATTEMPTED TO DO TO AMERICA.....!!!
*
*GROW A PAIR AND FACE REALITY.....!*


----------

